# NW3C - Cyber Crime Training - 11/17/2010



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LAW ENFORCEMENT TRAINING OPPORTUNITY
The Massachusetts Attorney General's Cyber Crime Initiative

TrainingNovember 17, 2010

This training will be held at:

Four Points Sheraton99 Erdman Way
Leominster 01453

Registration begins at 7:30 a.m.

Training Session begins at 8:00 a.m. and ends at 4:00 p.m.

Coffee and light refreshments will be offered during registration.

NW3C - STOP

In lieu of the quarterly scheduled law enforcement trainings; we are pleased to announce that the Attorney General's Office will host a training from
NW3C on November 17th!

For purposes of this training; the "2-day" STOP course is being offered for this one time, and one time only as a ONE DAY condensed class. This course is intended for officers, detectives and probation/parole officers. "&#8230;This class utilizes a Linux-based bootable CD to preview a suspect computer system for potential evidence in a forensically sound manner. The CD is based on the Linux operating system and has the advantage of being able to "read" other computer system's files without writing to or altering the data on those systems. Students are taught how to conduct a manual search of a computer, how to use an automated tool to search the computer and how to save evidence to a USB drive." (NW3C)

There is NO FEE for this training, but seats for this event are limited. 
You will need to complete the registration through NW3C by filling out the application below:

http://www.nw3c.org/ocr/courses_details.cfm?id=1167

Refer questions to:
Natasha Falke, Cyber Crime Initiative Coordinator
Natasha.Falke @ state.ma.us

For directions: 
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/fourpoints/property/area/map.html?propertyID=818


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone registered for this? I registered a week ago and haven't heard. Time for a phone call.


----------

